# Favorite Makeup Video Tutorials



## aziajs (Sep 23, 2007)

More and more people are doing video tutorials for makeup.  Who are some of your favorites?  

I like Pursebuzz, Askmemakeup, Ford Models, and Eve Pearl.  I am always on the lookout for more, though.


----------



## aquatears (Sep 23, 2007)

Pursebuzz, MichellePhan, Raquel13 (though hers aren't quite videos), Askmemakeup.


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2007)

Pursebuzz and Stephie!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 25, 2007)

*Googling the above names*

So far I like Eve Pearls ones on Y-tube, and also Earthtonez- again not really a video.


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_*Googling the above names*

So far I like Eve Pearls ones on Y-tube, and also Earthtonez- again not really a video._

 
you can view stephie's tutorials on specktra under make up tutorials..shes fab!

majacat does good tuts aswell


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are my favorite YouTube MA's: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ABoyWearingMakeup
Amy04
AskMeMakeUp
BeckisMoonStar
Chelkitty
DollfaceMakeup
Forg3tM3Not770
ItsLiz89
Krystalena
Kuuipo1207
Lizz1901
MajaCat
MakeMeOverTutorials
MakeupGormet
MichellePhan
Panacea81
PomegranateSix
PurseBuzz
ReorSusie
Scalmat
SephoraEditor
StephieLaClac
TheChuckt
Verdge
xSparkage


----------



## lipshock (Sep 25, 2007)

My all time favourite is AskMeMakeup.  Her looks are absolutely gorgeous and the way she edits her videos is so damn entertaining and so professional!   She is great.  Not to mention she, as well as her friends, are absolutely gorgeous!

I like Pursebuzz primarily for her hair tutorials because I sometimes find that her makeup tutorials/application can be rather sloppy.  But that's just me.

I love Eve Pearl's videos.  I am actually going to order her Salmon concealor because I've been reading that salmon is a far better than using a yellow-based concealor to hide undereye darkness/circles.

I really want to start an account and start making video tutorials since I see a lack of women of colour out there doing tutorials and the ones that I do see um ... to put it nicely, aren't exactly great.  Not saying I'd be any better but you know just to throw some variety in the mix.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I really want to start an account and start making video tutorials since I see a lack of women of colour out there doing tutorials and the ones that I do see um ... to put it nicely, aren't exactly great.  Not saying I'd be any better but you know just to throw some variety in the mix._

 
I think that's a great idea.  I hope that you do.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 26, 2007)

All of the above and new comer to Youtube EnKore


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 26, 2007)

i love askmemakeup. not only are her videos amazing, her voice is just so cute!

there are so many others but i can't think of the names at the moment since youtube is undergoing some maintenance at the moment....


----------



## elib067 (Dec 25, 2007)

loooooooove

xsparkage
stephielaclac
aboywearingmakeup


----------



## lipshock (Dec 25, 2007)

My new favourite is P0WP0WBABY.  Love this girl and the looks she comes up with!


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_My new favourite is P0WP0WBABY. Love this girl and the looks she comes up!_

 
I agree. Her looks are always cute.


----------



## Mirr. (Dec 26, 2007)

xSparkage
Aboywearingmakeup
Panacea81
Askmemakup
Pursebuzz
EnKore


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Dec 26, 2007)

Definitely EnkoreMakeup! He's all sorts of amazing! I cannot express how much I've learned from him! I hadn't discovered him when I made that huge list earlier.


----------



## Christina983 (Dec 26, 2007)

enkore
pursebuzz
xsparkage


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 27, 2007)

pursebuzz
enkore
stephielaclac(stephie06)
ricolovesmac
fordmodels (well i love johnny lavoy's hair tuts)


----------



## medinadances (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_More and more people are doing video tutorials for makeup.  Who are some of your favorites?  

I like Pursebuzz, Askmemakeup, Ford Models, and Eve Pearl.  I am always on the lookout for more, though._

 
besides Pursebuzz, my favorite is EnKore.  Really great tutorials


----------



## clamster (Dec 31, 2007)

My favs:
ABoyWearingMakeup
xSparkage
*monroemisfitmakeup*


----------



## d n d (Dec 31, 2007)

My new fave is EmsyJay aka _La Ilusion_ on Specktra...she has some really neat videos so you should check her out!


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome topic.
i cant wait to check these out.
I learn so much from videos.
I like pursebuzz, queen of blending and RicoLovesMac


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone love The Makeup Gourmet ??? (Chris Scott has tutorials on Utube, and The Makeup Gourmet website.)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 1, 2008)

definitely pursebuzz and stephie.


----------



## user79 (Jan 14, 2008)

I like AskMeMakeup and this girl for doing something totally different. Johnny Lavoy from Ford Models has wicked hair tuts as well.


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 14, 2008)

EnkoreMakeup is my fave!  You should also check out ShandraJade and Makeupholicliz on YouTube....very colorful and gorgeous stuff!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jan 14, 2008)

xsparkage
aboywearingmakeup
vintageortacky
jjacks48
kuuipo1207
shandrajade
scalmat
lindseysomething
majacat
queenofblendingmua
askmemakeup
amy04


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 14, 2008)

Michellephan's tutorials are my favourite so far. First off, she shows good techniques for asian eyes and they're very easy to follow. clear instructions as well.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 23, 2008)

I love Panacea81...she's so clear and has some killer eye looks!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh and SarahVictor! Amazing!


----------



## lobsterdance (Feb 4, 2008)

i love jjacks48 and xsparkage


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm a total xsparkage subscriber. She's got skills, not to mention, fabulous taste in music and is cute as all hell.


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 7, 2008)

Beauty Allure ( our very own lipshock)

Scandalous Beauty (our very own lilchocolatema)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE... these two and frequent their videos often 

ok ok ok DAILY


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 7, 2008)

aboywearingmakeup 
stephielaclac
kuuipo1207
p0wp0wbaby
lanalovesmac (not a lot of tutorials, but she has MAC product knowledge, creativity, and is very funny)
makeupbyrenren 
askmemakeup
michellephan


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 8, 2008)

I just started watching Youtube tutorials but so far I like:
EnKoreMakeup
XSparkage
SarahVictor
temptalia
panacea81 (lol, I don't understand half of the things she's saying, but I get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
QueenofBlendingMUA
Makeupsquare 

I must check the rest you rec'ed.


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beauty allure, a boy wearing makeup and Powpowbaby are my favorites


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 28, 2008)

aboywearingmakeup


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

MakeupGourmet ....he's on U tube. Also has a fantastic website. He's a pro, and he interviews others in the biz, and does some great makeovers.


----------



## Lissah (Mar 1, 2008)

I enjoy and subscribe to almost every single one mentioned previously.  The one or two I've never checked out, I'm gonna make a point to do so.  My fav though is panacea81, not just due to her considerable makeup skill but she is such a warm, likeable, real person! Enkoremakeup has 2 great videos on color theory and has really grown on me.  ArtisticCat is just so amazingly creative and her stuff is just different from all the everyday.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2008)

*You Tube Makeup Tutorials*

Hey everyone!

I tried to do a search to see if anyone has posted about this girl that is on You Tube that does amazing tutorials with MAC makeup.  Here is the link:

YouTube - panacea81's Channel

She is really amazing!  Does anyone else know of other good You Tube makeup tutorials?

TIA!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: You Tube Makeup Tutorials*

Here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://specktra.net/f167/favorite-ma...torials-81049/


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: You Tube Makeup Tutorials*

Lauren does does great Tutorials. Look for Pursebuzz, Xsparkage and CaliforniaCosmetics too.


----------



## mizzbeba (Mar 2, 2008)

My most frequently visited pages on youtube:

Enkoremakeup
aboywearingmakeup
p0wp0wbaby
ricolovesmac
queenofblendingmua
kuuipo1207
panacea81
beautyallure
Eily311


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Mar 2, 2008)

I loooove:

Panacea81
Lindseysomething
xsparkage
kuuipo
MONROEMISFITMAKEUP IS THE BEST!
aboywearingmakeup
some others but i forget...
and my own videos!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2008)

my fave's which i'm a subscriber to are:

aboywearingmakeup
askmemakeup
BeautyAllure (<3)
EnkoreMakeup (<3)
glam8babe(<3)
POWPOWBABY (<3)
panacea81 (<3)
scandalousbeauty (<3)
ShandraJade (<3)
stephielaclac (<3)
temptalia (<3)
xsparkage (<3)


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Mar 2, 2008)

My favorites are:
xsparkage
stephielaclac
scandalousbeauty
Enkoremakeup

They all have awesome videos!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

Eve Pearl just put two more new ones one You Tube concerning "Making money doing makeup" that has good recommendations on what to have in your kit, etc....


----------



## tinadudum (Apr 8, 2008)

Eily!!!  and many from above...


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_I loooove:

Panacea81
Lindseysomething
xsparkage
kuuipo
MONROEMISFITMAKEUP IS THE BEST!
aboywearingmakeup
some others but i forget...
and my own videos!_

 
whats the name of your channel?


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 10, 2008)

*panacea81...and youtube*

i just think she is so adorable and wanted to say that 

o and i know this girl is on specktra YouTube - verdge's Channel and i think she is adorable too

i can seriously watch makeup all day it's sad when i think about it hahaha

if anyone else knows of cool youtubers share...doesn't have to be makeup related


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

i think shes great too!! she lives quite close to me lol
did you see her video when she was on GMTV? i was so proud of her!
and also she was in a UK womens magazine.. i actually bought it just to see it


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

GMTV i don't know what that is...

she is so cute and quick which i like...i'm glad when ppl get a little recognition for putting themselves out there

nm lol i googled GMTV


----------



## RaynelleM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

oh i love watching makeup vids on youtube too!! … have spent quite a few evenings doing nothing else lol!!

i really like panacea81 too … zoomzoom … haha love that!

another girl i really like is Eily311 (http://www.youtube.com/user/Eily311) … love her bold and dramatic looks


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

Oh I love her accent! She has done herself well. I am happy for her.

But there is one person I can just watch all day and that is: aboywearingmakeup

He makes me laugh so much and it just makes my day


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

yeah shes great and i have to give credit to all the girls who do videos on youtube cos u can learn A LOT from them....

right now my fave is Nireya


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

Here are some more good ones: http://specktra.net/f167/favorite-ma...torials-81049/


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

omg yes!! a boy wearing makeup makes me laugh... i just love his vids, hes always really happy and i love it when he sings haha and talks in his 'britney' accent


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

I love youtube tutorials, I can sit and watch them all day, too!
I've watched lots of Panacea's videos, as well as Enkoremakeup's he taught me how to make my own eyeshadow palette out of a CD case. wooo. haha


----------



## astronaut (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

THE BEST: YouTube - Nireyna's Channel


----------



## mreichert (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malteze_bubbleg* 

 
_yeah shes great and i have to give credit to all the girls who do videos on youtube cos u can learn A LOT from them....

right now my fave is Nireya_

 
Mine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is SUCH a sweetheart!  And an amazing artist- I would fly to Ukraine just to learn their techniques. Simply amazing.


----------



## crystalado (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

I agree, I love Enkore's videos!  He is the best!


----------



## crystalado (Apr 10, 2008)

I love EnKore, Shawnta715, EmsyJay, Fauryn78, Panacea81, and Scandalous Beauty.  These are my favorites!  I can watch their videos all day!  They are very informative, and for the ladies of color, worth the time to check out!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

oo i am gonna check them all out....i am so into makeup again right now i can't get enough


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

i never realized that so many ppl posted makeup on youtube...im just there for al jazeera and national geographic


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

I love panacea81 as well!  I found her while searching MAC cosmetics on you tube and before then I never realized how many people posted makeup related videos.


----------



## missgiggly (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

I subscribe to SO many makeup channels on YouTube, Aboywearingmakeup IS fantastic, just so goofy and funny, and stylin'! I also love ScandalousBeauty, she's a MAC ma, oh who else.. CaliforniaCosmetics is sweet, and funny and while she does prefer MAC, she doesn't always do her videos with JUST Mac.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

Much as I love reading Specktra and looking at everyone's FOTDs, tutorials, hauls etc., I never feel that I want to _watch_ tutorials, either here or on youtube. I think I prefer being able to have a good look at still pictures and seeing exactly where colours have been placed, looking back and forth between stages and seeing clear differences between photos rather than a gradually changing moving image etc. Clearly, it's very popular with most other people, though!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

Another Panacea fan here. More of my favs are xxsqTigressxx, Enkore, ABWMU, Goldenchild789, Temptalia, Monroe misfit makeup & Ren Ren. 

There's so many helpful people over on youtube.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

Aboywearingmakeup...lol i think he is my fave so happy go lucky


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

Oooh, I love loads! But my fave is Kuuipo1207 but she's seems to have disappeared the last few months


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

I don't have the attention span to watch makeup tutorials, but I'll watch those by aboywearingmakeup because he amuses me.


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 16, 2008)

My fave is YouTube - CaliforniaCosmetics's Channel


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: panacea81...and youtube*

I love panacea81!


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 16, 2008)

I have some favorites but here is a list I've made of some time:

pursebuzz​ canadian85
cortnieow
askmemakeup
makemeovertutorials
thechuckt
xsparkage
cityvanity
fauryn78
eily311
monroemisfitmakeup
sarahvictor
temptalia
aboywearingmakeup
lindseysomething
shandrajade
alexreedthompson
mscid
dollfacemakeup
queenofblendingmua
amy04
itsliz89
ricolovesmac
scalmat
Jjacks48
makeupbyrenren
macismycrack
beckismoonstar
enkoremakeup
sephoraeditor
lanalovesmac
kuuipo1207
stephielaclac
californiacosmetics
majacat
makeupsquare
vixen494
grothesque
chasitylugo
officerjenny
blackcatdetector
htownpnai
mzjem80
xpaintmarks
dustbunnies77
itscalledobsession
xxsgtigressxx
nireyna​ forg3tm3not770
jennergizer
michellephan
sweetayes
chrissstttiiine
mulzanza
mostlymakeup
vladimir0703
dancinash24x7
iladybuggirl
girlmeetsmakeup
eyelovemac
beautybasics


----------



## fr4nces (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_Here are my favorite YouTube MA's: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ABoyWearingMakeup
Amy04
AskMeMakeUp
BeckisMoonStar
Chelkitty
DollfaceMakeup
Forg3tM3Not770
ItsLiz89
Krystalena
Kuuipo1207
Lizz1901
MajaCat
MakeMeOverTutorials
MakeupGormet
MichellePhan
Panacea81
PomegranateSix
PurseBuzz
ReorSusie
Scalmat
SephoraEditor
StephieLaClac
TheChuckt
Verdge
xSparkage_

 
thanks for all thses videos!


----------



## CaliCosmetics (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who said they love my videos! I really appreciate it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my favorites are also the people ive come to have relationships with on youtube

Beckismoonstar
Panacea81
JJacks48
ABoyWearingMakeup (this boy is so spectatular I wish I could share all that weve talked about. He is truly just a great person)
OfficerJenny
Scalmat (i had the chance to meet her- SO sweet)
Monroemisfitmakeup
askmemakeup
amy04
enkoremakeup
pursebuzz
xsparkage
kuiipo
makeupsquare
alexreedthompson (is so funny) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and a bunch more but those are the people i always watch!

and for reviews i love Pinkiecharms hers are so thorough i can always rely on her for information I need about new products!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 18, 2008)

I love watching some vids on youtube as well. Shandra Jade was one of my faves but her videos aren't up anymore! What happened?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 18, 2008)

queenofblendingmua
eily
enkore

I'll definitely be checking out some of the artists listed by the other members! So excited!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Apr 18, 2008)

Check out DangerousDe as well. She's so sweet and I love her videos. And when I'm bored I watch my own MU vids too lol (Not that I'm shamelessly pimping myself here...)


----------



## fafinette21 (Jul 24, 2008)

i only really started getting into makeup at the end of april, i was just looking for some quick advice on something and i happened upon this girl who did a video tutorial (i can't remember her name now) and i was like wow, i didn't know people did this. and from there that video led me to another person and that person led me to someone else and so forth which led me to my MAC obsession. i love watching these types of vids! i have learned SO much from them and now have better makeup skills because of it. 

anyway, my favourites are:
xsparkage (#1!! she has crazy creative looks and is super cute and funny)
Enkore (while his actual makeup looks are not my favourite he has TONS of useful tips for just about everything and does some great tutorials)
alexreedthompson (this boy is hilarious, check out his makeup video spoof its too funny)
stephielaclac 

and a couple other random ones i've watched but don't remember the names.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_Check out DangerousDe as well. She's so sweet and I love her videos. And *when I'm bored I watch my own MU vids too lol (Not that I'm shamelessly pimping myself here...)*_

 
I do that too, lol! Thought it was just me...


----------



## MACqueen01 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ive been watching a ton of online videos lately and my fav are:

Allthatglitters21
lollipop26
aboywearingmakeup

You guys should go check them out!!!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 5, 2008)

-Fafinettex3
-xsparkage
-monroemisfitmakeup
-julieg713
-makeupgeektv
-wubearkitten


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 6, 2008)

YouTube - panacea81's Videos

YouTube - iwanted2c1video's Videos

they both are cute and funny and sometimes annoying


----------



## jems379 (Aug 7, 2008)

Makeupgeek is really great, her technique and the way she explains what she is doing really helps you learn application.

Makeupbyrenren is awsome, she does a great job at blending and she has some really wonderful color combinations.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 7, 2008)

I can watch makeup tutorials all day but my absolute must haves for solely makeup:
*Nireyna* she is amazing, skilled, and educational
*Monroemisfit* very creative
*Apropo makeup* love her techniques
*Jenanyousif* intriguing


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 9, 2008)

It's like my favorites update every month... Right now the Fast and Furious-go to's on my list are:

Petrilude (This guy is AWESOME, I just luv the energy, and his mouth is gorgeous quite frankly, lol)
Alexreedthompson (He's my bad-day-pick-me-up, he's so blunt, it cracks me up)
Nireyna(wow... just wow...)
Juderivera (She has such gorgeous eyes, and so calm)
Misschievous (She gives me hope for my eyelids, lol)


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 11, 2008)

I recently compiled a pretty large list of YouTube Beauty Gurus! I hope you find them all as wonderful/useful/helpful/fabulous as I have. Just fyi, they're alphabetized so it's easier to reference back to (at least they should be, please excuse any hiccups in the alphabetization!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - 908tinna908's Channel
YouTube - aboywearingmakeup's Channel
YouTube - AleksisLovesBeauty's Channel
YouTube - alexreedthompson's Channel
YouTube - AllisonSaunders's Channel
YouTube - amy04's Channel
YouTube - angeec03's Channel
YouTube - anglebaybeee's Channel
YouTube - ArtisticCat's Channel
YouTube - ArtistryByErin's Channel
YouTube - askmemakeup's Channel
YouTube - BareEscentuals's Channel
YouTube - Beautybasics's Channel
YouTube - BeautydotcomBeauty's Channel
YouTube - BeautyOnABudget's Channel
YouTube - billybbeauty's Channel
YouTube - boylre's Channel
YouTube - CaliforniaCosmetics's Channel
YouTube - califjewls's Channel
YouTube - canadian85's Channel
YouTube - candiecc's Channel
YouTube - cdrum30's Channel
YouTube - chasitylugo's Channel
YouTube - Cibu17's Channel
YouTube - chelkitty's Channel
YouTube - ChicJade's Channel
YouTube - CliniqueGlobalComm's Channel
YouTube - coastalscents's Channel
YouTube - cosmagurrl's Channel
YouTube - DangerousDe's Channel
YouTube - DawnforPursebuzz's Channel
YouTube - debstan1's Channel
YouTube - diaryofamakeupartist's Channel
YouTube - dominichulinda's Channel
YouTube - DRBrooklyn730's Channel
YouTube - dustbunnies77's Channel
YouTube - echoli's Channel
YouTube - EddieBoi77's Channel
YouTube - Eily311's Channel
YouTube - EmsyJay's Channel
YouTube - EnKoreMakeup's Channel
YouTube - evepearl's Channel
YouTube - eyelovemac's Channel
YouTube - fafinettex3's Channel
YouTube - fauryn78's Channel
YouTube - fordmodels's Channel
YouTube - forg3tm3not770's Channel
YouTube - frmheadtotoe's Channel
YouTube - FUNKYEYESHADOW's Channel
YouTube - glam8babe's Channel
YouTube - goodfairygurl17's Channel
YouTube - GraziellaSuicide's Channel
YouTube - hayleyxfell's Channel
YouTube - honeybee9695's Channel
YouTube - iladybuggirl's Channel
YouTube - il0vemac's Channel
YouTube - ilovegerardo's Channel
YouTube - importzgurl's Channel
YouTube - Imsnowkei's Channel
YouTube - ItsAhBrushNotAhWand's Channel
YouTube - itsjudytime's Channel
YouTube - itsliz89's Channel
YouTube - j030977's Channel
YouTube - Jjacks48's Channel
YouTube - joshura07's Channel
YouTube - juderivera's Channel
YouTube - julieg713's Channel
YouTube - Karolaid's Channel
YouTube - kuuipo1207's Channel
YouTube - lealyn23's Channel
YouTube - lecks45's Channel
YouTube - LePooke's Channel
YouTube - LindseySomething's Channel
YouTube - lipsticknlashes's Channel
YouTube - lizz1901's Channel
YouTube - LooksByLauren's Channel
YouTube - loulud81's Channel
YouTube - lovelymoonlady's Channel
YouTube - luckyprettyeyes's Channel
YouTube - macaholic18's Channel
YouTube - macflutterby's Channel
YouTube - macNC40's Channel
YouTube - macup08's Channel
YouTube - MademoiselleBourjois's Channel
YouTube - MajaCat's Channel
YouTube - magimania's Channel
YouTube - makemeovertutorials's Channel
YouTube - MakeupByRenRen's Channel
YouTube - MakeupGeekTV's Channel
YouTube - Makeupholicliz's Channel
YouTube - makeupNdesign's Channel
YouTube - MakeUpVideosAndMore's Channel
YouTube - MarkeeCoco's Channel
YouTube - mayparis's Channel
YouTube - MichellePhan's Channel
YouTube - MissChievous's Channel
YouTube - misschristiana's Channel
YouTube - mistreSSmOnalisa's Channel
YouTube - MissVonTeese's Channel
YouTube - mogwa's Channel
YouTube - monroemisfitmakeup's Channel
YouTube - Mscid's Channel
YouTube - mufepro's Channel
YouTube - mulzanza's Channel
YouTube - mzddd22's Channel
YouTube - Mzzvaine's Channel
YouTube - neuterus's Channel
YouTube - nikki0740's Channel
YouTube - Nireyna's Channel
YouTube - nyxcosmetics's Channel
YouTube - OoOonie's Channel
YouTube - panacea81's Channel
YouTube - petrilude's Channel
YouTube - pincstuff's Channel
YouTube - pinkiecharm's Channel
YouTube - pomegranatesix's Channel
YouTube - PowderxxxPuff's Channel
YouTube - P0WP0WBABY's Channel
YouTube - prppygrl69's Channel
YouTube - pursebuzz's Channel
YouTube - QueenofBlendingMUA's Channel
YouTube - rayrew's Channel
YouTube - rcbgreengirl's Channel
YouTube - RicoLovesMAC's Channel
YouTube - roxanne597's Channel
YouTube - sanderlees's Channel
YouTube - sandygold25's Channel
YouTube - sarahchaudhry's Channel
YouTube - SarahVictor's Channel
YouTube - sAssAfrAxiA's Channel
YouTube - scalmat's Channel
YouTube - scandalousbeauty's Channel
YouTube - SephoraEditor's Channel
YouTube - soeth23's Channel
YouTube - steffistricks's Channel
YouTube - stephanieXmakeup's Channel
YouTube - stephielaclac's Channel
YouTube - stilavideo's Channel
YouTube - stfuxxxxxx's Channel
YouTube - SugarCakeBeauty's Channel
YouTube - sunshynn923's Channel
YouTube - tepa1974's Channel
YouTube - theassassinnox's Channel
YouTube - TheTyraBanksShow's Channel
YouTube - TheWorldsDresser's Channel
YouTube - TobyTrisexual's Channel
YouTube - ToMiSs23's Channel
YouTube - trashyfag's Channel
YouTube - twinkletoes31904's Channel
YouTube - twixtbetwixt's Channel
YouTube - vanessajhaime's Channel
YouTube - verdge's Channel
YouTube - VICTORIASSECRET's Channel
YouTube - vintageortacky's Channel
YouTube - vodkasugarplanet's Channel
YouTube - WannabeWitchMU's Channel
YouTube - xcatherinesbombx's Channel
YouTube - xdarkravenx's Channel
YouTube - xFLYNNIEx's Channel
YouTube - xmakeupjunkiex's Channel
YouTube - xpaintmarks's Channel
YouTube - xsajiqx's Channel
YouTube - xsparkage's Channel
YouTube - xteeener's Channel
YouTube - xxsgtigressxx's Channel
YouTube - yellowfeverfix's Channel
YouTube - Zoffen's Channel


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 11, 2008)

^^^whoa thank you!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_^^^whoa thank you!_

 
You're very welcome! Thank you!


----------



## Korms (Aug 11, 2008)

I subscribe to the following users:

alexreedthompson (not as many tutorials as others but I love how he speaks so frankly about things)

ArtistryByErin (I've picked up quite a few hints and tips for basic make-up application from her and she has a good knowledge of MAC products)

boylre (amazingly in detail reviews, especially MAC brushes)

EnKoreMakeup (I think most here know how amazing his videos are!)

MakeUpGeekTV (tonnes of tutorials and some good tips and reviews too)

Nireyna (have picked up some really good tips from her and her looks are very different to many others)

Panacea81 (another popular YouTuber!)

Pursebuzz (some good tutorials, if a little samey.  I watch mostly for product reviews)

xsparkage (her looks are not anything that I would wear but she's got such a good energy I just enjoy watching her videos)


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 14, 2008)

I enjoy watching xsparkage, she gives me incentive to try new things.... like the Mehron palettes I ordered yesterday XD\

I also like Enkore's tips, and Pursebuzz' reviews, but for looks that I'd try wearing I like panacea88.

Lol, hopefully once I get my camera working, I'll make the list of tut's. >w<


----------



## nico (Aug 14, 2008)

SarahVictor's tutorials are great,too.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 14, 2008)

I am subscribed to many on YT, but these three are the ones that I really pay attention to.

*Cendelin* -- She is the BEST when it comes to WoC tutorials.  She deserves SO MUCH MORE attention than she normally receives .. compared to others.

*FilipinaDoll* -- Though she is Asian, her technique of doing eye makeup is very similar to mine, so duplicating her looks are rather easy for me.  Not to mention, I love her personality!

*P0WP0WBABY* -- What can I say, she was my main inspiration for doing tutorials (though I don't anymore).  She also deserves WAY MORE attention than she gets.

*Lecks45 * -- Inspirational.  I can't wait till she makes more videos.

*JudeRivera* -- She is amazing!  The way she explains everything is top notch!


I enjoy watching individuals who are making into making quality tutorials (speaking or otherwise, doesn't matter, as long as it's done well and where I can see how they are applying the makeup) where the makeup isn't sloppy or rushed.  I don't know why but that's a big PET PEEVE of mine: sloppy makeup where one eye looks uneven, or the edges aren't clean, the shape is wonky, the brows look unkempt, the blending is muddy or there isn't enough blending, oh the list goes on and on but those ladies up there exemplify that need and exceed my expectations.


----------



## zacefrongirl (Sep 12, 2008)

*itsjudytime*-all her looks are just so pretty and wearable, she just seems so sweet and has a nice variety of videos
*enkore-*of course who doesnt love him? with all his creative ideas
*panacea81*-do I even have to explain? queen of youtube makeup
*iwanted2c1video-*def. one of the most creative gurus on youtube very original looks
*kaprizulya*-her looks are just so sexy im in love with her leopard eye tutorial
*wubearkitten-*she is like the sweetest youtube guru around i just really enjoy watching her videos
*nireyna*-i have learned so much from her tutorials and being a real makeup artist helps alot, she is amazing a must watch


----------



## chdom (Sep 12, 2008)

For me?  I would have to say...

Enkore
Pursebuzz
Makeupbyrenren
Makeupgeek- I've learned alot!
MakeupNDesign
That's all I could think of at the moment...


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

What happened to ToMiSs23??


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zacefrongirl* 

 
_*itsjudytime*-all her looks are just so pretty and wearable, she just seems so sweet and has a nice variety of videos
*enkore-*of course who doesnt love him? with all his creative ideas
*panacea81*-do I even have to explain? queen of youtube makeup
*iwanted2c1video-*def. one of the most creative gurus on youtube very original looks
*kaprizulya*-her looks are just so sexy im in love with her leopard eye tutorial
*wubearkitten-*she is like the sweetest youtube guru around i just really enjoy watching her videos
*nireyna*-i have learned so much from her tutorials and being a real makeup artist helps alot, she is amazing a must watch_

 
-----------

YAY I love bethany= Iwanted2c1video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I basically know all the people y'all are talking about--- Good Gurus


----------



## pallet_girl (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's mine:

MakeupGeekTV
Stephielaclac (Stephie06) really miss her alot!!!
Enkore
Boylre
ChanelAmor
Verdge
Makeup by RenRen
Amy04
aboywearingmakeup
Steffistricks
fafinettex3
Verdge
QueenofblendingMUA
RicoLovesMac
PowPowBaby
Panacea81
MzJem80
monroemisfitmakeup
dollfaceMAKEUP
Nireyna
Glam8babe
imsnowkei
iamgrape1119
julieg713
californiacosmetics
xsajiqx
xxsgtigressxx


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 16, 2008)

I just started watching turorials on Youtube for fun.

I love TobyTrisexuals because I could just listen to his voice all day. LOL


----------



## Dottles (Sep 25, 2008)

xsparkage - Leesha is by far my favourite, I just adore her!  She's so sweet and bubbly and she always puts me in a good mood.
ilurvemakeup - Looove her, she's wonderful.
monroemisfitmakeup - Love her looks.
makeupgeektv - She explains things so well.
fafinettex3 - I think she's really nice.
MissChievous - She's just awesome
Pancea81
Julieg713
PurseBuzz
Enkore

I'm subscribed to more but these ones are my fav.


----------



## mince (Sep 30, 2008)

makeupbyrenren - check out her latest vid using MUFE's #92 eyeshadow. It's pure hotness!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

How about MakeupByTiffanyD or MakeupGeek? Those are the two best tutorial makers and I am surprised that no one listed them yet. You should check it out.


----------



## User49 (Oct 2, 2008)

YouTube - QueenofBlendingMUA's Channel


----------



## southernpuff (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's my list!

xsparkage - (My Favorite!)
julieg713

panacea81
pursebuzz

I'm very choosy apparently!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 4, 2008)

BTW whatever happened to askmemakeup? She totally disappeared!! She's great and I hope she's okay!


----------



## vcanady (Oct 13, 2008)

I LOVE Leesha [*xsparkage*]!!! Her vids are so fun to watch and are so creative. she also just seems soo sweet! shes DEF my fav. i also like:
makeupgeektv
makeupbytiffanyd
misschievous
makeupbyrenren


----------



## Nireyna (Oct 26, 2008)

My Favourites )
- MakeupGeek
- Pursebuzz
- queenofblending
- renren
- sarahvictor
- and LOTS of others )) 
they are all interesting and very informative

Thanks to them!


----------



## animacani (Oct 26, 2008)

I <3 fafinettex3 !


----------



## animacani (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_What happened to ToMiSs23?? _

 
Shes now melformakeup


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

^Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Oct 26, 2008)

my favorites are:

iwanted2c1video
petrilude
MakeupGeekTV
juderivera
xsparkage
panacea81
askmemakeup


----------



## CandeeNova (Jan 1, 2009)

my favorites are makeupbytiffanyd, sarahvictor, and makeupgeektv


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2009)

i think petrilude is my all-time favorite youtube makeup tutorial-ist and aspire to have skill like his!

Also, I don't know if anyone has mentioned logansalter. He's amazing (and really cute... even though it's obvious he knows it. )

A great WOC youtuber is SongbirdDiva4Life. Her Full-On Glam Look is great and very informative.

But everyone who's been mentioned is pretty much awesome and I love their videos!!!


----------



## cjbrownsc (Jan 3, 2009)

DRBrooklyn730


----------



## Liya2007 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I’ll need a week or so to check everyone out. I love watching make-up tutorials on you tube, these are my top 10

XINAR0X
MakeupByRenRen
MakeupGeekTV
kuuipo1207
EnKoreMakeup
Jjacks48
Makeupsquare
xxsgtigressxx
QueenofBlendingMUA
xsparkage


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2009)

Lately, I am really liking:

YouTube - MrsPackMan44's Channel
YouTube - julieg713's Channel
YouTube - xGOLDn's Channel


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2009)

I have to add YouTube - JENANYOUSIF's Channel


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 2, 2009)

i love a ton of makeup gurus on youtube like:
xsparkage: soooo good at what she does. 
allthatglitters21: really good, easy looks beginners can do.
lollipop26: love her accent and her reviews.
makeupbytiffanyd: so talented, great variety of looks.
rissrose2: shes a former MAC makeup artist, great looks and her personality is amazing. i could watch her videos all day.
petrilude: um... his skills are ridiculous. if only i could be as talented as he is.
msdebramaye: really easy everyday looks. she sings sometimes and her voice is amazing.
fafinettex3: aubrey is so awesome. great hauls, tutorials and reviews.
makeupgeektv: so informative and talented.
itsjudytime: really great makeup tutorials as well as hair tutorials.
wubearkitten: shes soooo cute. her personality puts me in a good mood. she does really great tutorials.
all of those ladies are great!!!


----------



## Jupiter19 (Feb 4, 2009)

Pixiwoo
MakeupByTiffanyD
xsparkage
SarahVictor
DRBrooklyn730
Nireyna
JennisseMakeup
monroemisfitmakeup
MakeupByRenRen
Eily311


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 5, 2009)

im a HUGE fan of *XINAR0X*.. i know you are on specktra so if you see this... YOU ARE THE BOMB GIRL!! i like hers because shes got my same skin tone and its easier to compare her makeup styles with mine rather than those with pale or darker skin.

fafinette....love that new vanity  ^_^b

panacea, just amazing


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 5, 2009)

p0wp0wbaby my favorite EVER!! 
And Alexashaye
And myself. Oh, just kidding.


----------



## seemak12008 (Feb 13, 2009)

check out XINAR0X on youtube (it's a zero not an O)
she's amazing
and obviously makeupgeektv on youtube is one of the best she's a pro
makeup artist

and also feel free to check out my channel I have a variety of party style looks using different colors:
YouTube - seemak12008's Channel


----------



## lunatwinkle (Mar 10, 2009)

I really love itsjudytime and flooof!


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 10, 2009)

DulceCandy87 
EnKoreMakeup
fafinettex3
gossmakeupartist
julieg713
MakeupByRenRen
MichellePhan
midgetmakeup
pursebuzz
XINAR0X


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll chime in *PIXIWOO* for the win! They cannot make tutorials fast enough for me, I "Stan" them big time.  
To be quite honest, I get bored of some tutorials so I shop around as my attention gets lost or I want someone who has my coloring, but I have a love hate with youtube "gurus" as I can only watch so many Kim K looks or Twilight, etc.  Then again, I'm over 25 and don't know most of these artists, singers, etc. and I would look ridiculous trying to look like Hillary Duff.  I think some of the youtube gurus are looking for the next Panacea81 or want a lot of subscribers as opposed to teaching makeup application.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 16, 2009)

pixiwoo
JudeRivera
JennisseMakeup
MissChievous

Smashbox's tutorials are great as well! Illamasqua has a few that are really nice too.

just checked out DulceCandy87, she's great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Painterlyy (Mar 16, 2009)

I LOVE Bubzbeauty! She is the sweetest and nicest makeup guru on youtube ever! I love watching her videos. She is my abosolute fave. She is amazing with makeup and and a genius with hair! You guys should definitely go check her out.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

i am absolutely in LOVE with those pixiwoo chicks. they are gorgeous. i love their accents lol. and they are just, the shit.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 16, 2009)

xxSGTigressxx and AprilJ0


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow ladies, some of the people you listed are so good, I'm going to watch my specktrettes too Miss Resha, tonight after Gossip Girls <~ I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Chuck Bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eta: Holy Cow, there are loads of you all from here!  Go you!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2009)

I like Pixiwoo too.  They are both great.  I have also been watching nikkie20six.  I also really like danikeen.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 16, 2009)

Pixiwoo, Tannysmakeup and MrsPackMan44 are my favourites by far.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2009)

YouTube - jpmetz's Channel
her vids are more comedy but she does some nice looks. 

YouTube - WETPAINTmakeupartist's Channel
lots of bright dramatic makeup

YouTube - pixiwoo's Channel
i think we've already gone over it.


----------



## Post Modern (Apr 3, 2009)

lots of tutorials I should watch out for. I love Juderivera and queenofblendingmua. I know she is out from pasadena ,my favorite place in California!!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 3, 2009)

I love MakeupByTiffanyD. MissChievous is also my favourite


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 7, 2009)

TheCurrentCustom
DarkxAbyssmaxSoul
AllThatGlitters21
fafinettex3
juicystar07


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine are wet paint and the Queen of blending  oh yea Rissrose2(<--shes hella funny)


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pallet_girl* 

 
_Here's mine:

MakeupGeekTV
Stephielaclac (Stephie06) really miss her alot!!!
Enkore
Boylre
ChanelAmor
Verdge
Makeup by RenRen
Amy04
aboywearingmakeup
Steffistricks
fafinettex3
Verdge
QueenofblendingMUA
RicoLovesMac
PowPowBaby
Panacea81
MzJem80
monroemisfitmakeup
dollfaceMAKEUP
Nireyna
Glam8babe
*imsnowkei*
iamgrape1119
julieg713
californiacosmetics
xsajiqx
xxsgtigressxx_

 
Ooooh I am SO with you on imsnowkei - her work is truly PHENOMENAL! She blends beautifully and her work *really* inspires me. Plus on her myspace she states "not a pro...yet?" So modest, she is uber talented!

But I think she's from Taiwan and I went to her website and cannot understand a word :sad: She also doesn't tutorial her work so I don't know how she gets the effects she makes, but tbh it must be tricky to with that level of detail it may take 30 minutes of explaining or more lol!

I'm a big fan of panacea81 as well, her attitude and approach will get her far and she deserves the credit she receives.

Nireyna is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G - her pencil technique is da bomb hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissChievous - (I learnt of Nireyna through her) Her looks are beautiful and it's quite nice to see colour work for a porcelain beauty, as I too am fairly pale!

AskMeMakeup - her work is WOW! Love the vintage looks she goes through, her site is so cute and the looks she creates are gorgeous!

I am discovering more and more on YouTube as I go and you guys have listed some I have never even heard of before so I'll have to check them out!


----------



## Siobhan (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm totally addicted to watching anything by:

iwanted2c1video
Jjacks48
macNC40
Makeupholicliz
MissChievous
petrilude
pixiwoo
QueenofBlendingMUA
stillGLAMORUS
sunnishinee
vintageortacky
xsparkage

And most importantly, they seem like actually really nice people and not up their own arses


----------



## Lexz68 (Apr 20, 2009)

My favorites would have to be xteeener and EmilyNoel. xteeener is very friendly and welcoming, and she comes up with some great looks. EmilyNoel is a tv anchor, so her makeup always looks professional and polished. I really enjoy and learn a lot from both of them!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 20, 2009)

SonRisa does youtube tutorials now. Way AWESOME!


I should add that her youtube name is MakeupByRisa ?


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_SonRisa does youtube tutorials now. Way AWESOME!


I should add that her youtube name is MakeupByRisa ?_

 
here is her page
YouTube - MakeupByRisa's Channel


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2009)

My favourites (in no particular order)

- Misschievous
- Juderivera
- MAC NC40
- xxsgtirgressxx
- xsparkage


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 26, 2009)

ooh gossmakeupartist, too! He is so fine and has a seriously sexy voice! Love his tuts.

YouTube - gossmakeupartist's Channel


----------



## Leven (Apr 26, 2009)

hands down Pixiwoo, those girls are the only ones on youtube who inspire me lol Their looks are the type of thing you would see on runways and fashion magazines. 

they are jems in a sea of mediocrity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the rest are just there for entertainment IMO

I only learn things from Pixiwoo, and maybe sometimes Josh AKA Petrilude


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 29, 2009)

I really can't stand watching a lot of youtube videos or these "gurus" - it's all the same stuff and majority are nothing special (don't mean to be so blunt) but I enjoy watching these folks:

Petrilude (I always go to him for inspirational looks)
Misschievious (I envy her skin and hair)
Eily311
xxtigressxx however you spell her name.

I just seen JudeRivera put a video up - hopefully she comes back.
She has such a soothing voice, haha.

JPMetz is hilarious.
I gotta start watching more from Pixiwoo now that everyone has mentioned them.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I just seen JudeRivera put a video up - hopefully she comes back. She has such a soothing voice, haha._

 
I hope she will, too. She recently started blogging again on her website, The Girly Show. So glad that she's back!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 3, 2009)

xsparkage, i looooveee bright make up.
DulceCandy87, she's so nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DuhPinayPrincezz, i love how she can make such  gorgeous tutorials with druhstore products.
MichellePhan, i love her videos. They are of such high quality.
Fafinettex3, she's been around pretty long, and she does dramatic & normal tutorials.
ROseBabe888, i like hers. Her tutorials are really cute.
but my all time favourite is MonroeMisfitMakeup. Search her and you'll see why.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 3, 2009)

delete


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lexz68* 

 
_My favorites would have to be xteeener and EmilyNoel. xteeener is very friendly and welcoming, and she comes up with some great looks. EmilyNoel is a tv anchor, so her makeup always looks professional and polished. I really enjoy and learn a lot from both of them!_

 
I love watching them too! They are so down-to-earth and I like that they incorporate drugstore brands.  

My other faves: 

makeupbytiffanyd
makeupgeektv
julieg713
makeupbyrenren


----------



## justjaimelyn (May 28, 2009)

It's hard to pick some favorites but I love:
MakeupbyTiffanyD (she got me hooked on Lush)
MissChievous
PinkieCharm (she does tons of reviews)
MakeupGeek
and my all-time favorite is PixiWoo ( love the vid of her daughter doing her makeup.  too cute)


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2009)

Don't know if I mentioned her before:

YouTube - kandeejohnson's Channel

She is great at explaining technique, color and placement.  I really like her.


----------



## cmariemac (May 28, 2009)

My all time favorite is xxsgtigressxx. She does really dramatic looks and is extremely talented. I also enjoy Nireyna, Queen of Blending, Monroemisfitmakeup and makeupgeektv


----------



## NernersHuman (May 28, 2009)

I love Kandee Johnson to death! Not only is she incredibly good at explaining technique (she explains not only how she does it, but WHY she does it) but she's not a brand snob and she's just so sweet and fun.

I love Lauren Luke (panacea81). She was the first guru I ever watched.

MakeupbyTiffanyD. The fact that she was a teacher lends to her being particularly enjoyable to listen to.

Our own MissChevious. Creative and intelligent which makes her a pleasure to watch and listen to.

Fafinette. I just think she's so goofy and cute.

My absolute favorite is Pixiwoo, especially Samantha. I've decided I want to be her when I grow up. I admit sometimes I will put on one of her videos because I find her voice soothing. Yes, I'm creepy.


----------



## nunu (May 29, 2009)

If anyone is wondering where Nireyna is, her account has been hacked. This is her new channel
YouTube - BeautyARTStudio's Channel


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 31, 2009)

Monroe Misfit, MichellePhan and MissChievous


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 31, 2009)

I like HollywoodNoirMakeup. She does great makeup and her face resembles Denise Richards from certain angles.


----------



## sarabethykins (Jun 1, 2009)

I love love love Kandee Johnson. She gives great tips and I love that she's a hard working single mom of 3 littles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is extremely creative, funky, and knows the business. Check her out... kandee the make-up artist
She also has a channel on YouTube


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 24, 2009)

my all-time favorites are makeupbyrenren, xxsgtigressxx, monroemisfitmakeup, petrilude, and the videos by mac and smashbox.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Aug 9, 2009)

my alltime favourite would defnitely be kandee johnson... shes like the cutest and sweetest guru on YT as few ppl mentioned here before... check her channel out!!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 9, 2009)

Monroemisfitmakeup is awesome.


----------



## User27 (Aug 16, 2009)

****


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 16, 2009)

I would have to say my Top favorite is TiffanyD ...she explains so well and is just a sweetheart


----------



## vixo (Aug 16, 2009)

My absolute faves are TheMakeupRepublic, gossmakeupartist and Pixiwoo.


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vixo* 

 
_My absolute faves are TheMakeupRepublic, gossmakeupartist and Pixiwoo._

 
I have to also cosign on TheMakeUpRepublic, she is great! I also love DRBrooklyn730, pixiwoo, MakeUpGeek, flooof & MissJessicaHarlow.

I also like MakeUpEnvy but she hasn't made videos in a long time.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 20, 2009)

Pixiwoo
Maggiealex8380
Tannysmakeup


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 21, 2009)

They've all been mentioned a gazillion times, but I still want to say that my favorites are *Makeup Geek*, *Tiffany D* and *Kandee Johnson*. Stumbling upon one of Marlenas (MUG) videos on YouTube a few months ago is what got me wanting to wear more makeup and get better at applying it.


----------



## c-marie (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I would have to say my Top favorite is TiffanyD ...she explains so well and is just a sweetheart_

 

I agree.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 27, 2009)

If you guys like pixiwoo, then you should check out *pixi2woo. *She's appeared in a couple of their videos and she recently started making her own tutorials. She's really good and I personally like her videos because we have similar facial structure, so if it looks good on her, I don't have to worry about if it looks good on me. :/


----------



## User27 (Oct 29, 2009)

****


----------



## AvaEvaAva (Oct 31, 2009)

Always looking 4 videos from

petrilude
makeupbymommagee
monroemisfitmakeup
nikkietutorials
michaellephan


----------



## Laurence (Nov 6, 2009)

My number one, is Kandee Johnson.
What a nice girl, and her videos are simply amazing!


----------



## forevernars (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't believe no ones mentioned the BEST one of them all  YouTube - JennisseMakeup's Channel      MY FAVORITE!!!!


----------



## Lexz68 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just noticed this morning that fafinettex3's account got hacked, and she lost all her videos. I don't watch her myself, but I do feel bad for her.


----------



## bunee (Dec 10, 2009)

kandee johnson !!!! 
ugh this girl makes my heart flutter .


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 10, 2009)

I just started watching our girl Zoffe's videos and she's so friggin cute! I love her colour combo and so happy that she's doing videos


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone know of any YouTubers who has hooded eyelids and do tutorials? I am already subscribed to QueenofblendingMUA.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 17, 2010)

jeanfrancoiscd

pretty fucking amazing at makeup.


----------

